# Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada



## peterws (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ihr Fischbegeisterten,

ich plane kommenden Sommer nach Alaska oder Kanada zu reisen um dort den Lachsen nachzustellen (und die atemberaubende Natur und Landschaft kennen zulernen). In den Hochglanzprospekten der Reiseveranstalter habe ich mich schon so gut es geht schlau gemacht, aber Papier ist ja bekanntlich geduldig ... . Hier im Forum habe ich sehr wenig darüber gefunden, daher dieser Thread.

Ich möchte die Zeit in einer Lodge, möglichst abgeschieden und weit weg der Zivilisation verbringen und (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist) alle 5 pazifischen Lachsarten beangeln können und (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist) die Sicherheit haben, wenigstens ein paar Lachse während einer Woche Angeln zu fangen. Nicht zuletzt sollte die Unterkunft einen gewissen "hotelmäßigen" Comfort bieten.

Vielleicht hat einer von Euch ja schon einmal solch eine Reise gemacht oder hat einfach nur ein paar gute Gedanken, die mir weiterhelfen könnten bei meiner Reise-Planung.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe schon im Voraus!


----------



## ThomasL (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Hallo Peter

Ich war vor x-Jahren mal eine Woche in der Katmai Lodge, http://www.katmai.com/home.html, abgeschieden und Hotelmässigen Standard bieten sie, ist aber teuer, mittlerweile noch einiges teurer als damals. Das mit allen fünf Lachsarten ist nicht möglich, da sie zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten im Fluss sind, es hat aber jeweils doch mehr als eine Art dort. Die Zeiten sind auf der Homepage.


----------



## wobbel (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

hallo peterws,

also ich kann dir zu lodges genau leider keine auskunft geben, moechte aber gerne etwas allgemeines anmerken.
ich bin zur zeit auf einer tour rund um den globus und ich war vom 10. april 2007 bis zum 2. september in kanada und alaska unterwegs. hab mir mit einem freund zusammen ein auto gekauft und wir sind damit in der zeit etwas mehr als 30.000 km durch die gegend gefahren. ich hab sehr viel gesehen, erlebt und natuerlich wurde auch kraeftig die angel geschwungen.

in kanada hab ich abgesehen von einer charter auf vancouver island keinen versuch auf lachse gestartet, da ich zur zeit des lachsruns gerade in neufundland war. es ging damals von telegraph cove aus raus aufs meer und wir mussten das ganze boot chartern. haben 100can$ pro stunde bezahlt, kann sein, dass der preis im sommer wenn es von touris wimmelt auch hoeher ist.
da wir noch ausserhalb der saison waren und die lachse gerade erst anfingen in diese region zu ziehen war unsere ausbeute nach 4 stunden relativ gering. 1 king salmon, dieser war aber mit immerhin 30 pfund zu der zeit ganz ordentlich. zur saison ziehen laut unserem guide millionen von lachsen aller art vorbei und man hat angeblich alle 10 minuten fisch. das problem ist dann nur, dass es sich ueberwiegend um die kleineren silberlachse (cohos) handelt und es gestaltet sich nicht immer einfach einen schoenen king zu erwischen. allgemein muss ich sagen war es eine tolle erfahrung zumal es mein erster lachs ueberhaupt war. jedoch ist das trolling nicht so mein fall, ich bevorzuge eigentlich etwas mehr aktivitaet beim angeln.

nun zum fischen in alaska, wo ich gleich gerne auf etwas anderes hinweisen moechte. 
wenn du schon mal da oben bist, plane bitte unbedingt einen abstecher nach homer ein und buch einen heilbuttcharter.
wir haben fuer einen tag fischen um die 250$ inklusive lizenzen bezahlt und ich garantiere dir, dass du fangen wirst.
wir hatten etwas unglueck mit dem wetter da es total stuermisch war und wir deshalb nicht raus konnten zu den eigentlichen fanggruenden, gefangen hat aber dennoch jeder.
genau genommen hatte fast immer einer auf dem boot (6 mann) fischkontakt.

auch seward ist sehr schoen fuer ausfahrten, wenn ich wieder in der gegend da oben unterwegs bin werd ich dort rausfahren. grund dafuer ist eigentlich die bunte mischung aus lachs, heilbutt, lingcod, rockfish und so machem exoten die dort taeglich mit den chartern reinkam. etwas mehr abwechslung im vergleich zu homer, wo doch der halibut regiert.

nun zum lachsangeln in den fluessen dort oben. gefischt haben wir im kenai river, duerfte wohl der bekannteste von allen lachsfluessen sein, am kasilof und im russian river. die lizenz fuer eine woche kostete glaube ich 80$ + 30$ fuer die king salmon stamp. da wir sparkurs gefahren sind haben wir uns keinen guide mit boot geleistet, anstatt dessen haben wir uns einfach in laeden nach stellen erkundigt wo man vom ufer angeln konnte.
solche stellen gibts eigentlich an allen genannten fluessen, problem aus meiner sicht ist nur die hohe anglerdichte.
ich sag jetzt mal auf guten 300 metern stand da wirklich alle 3-4 meter einer mit der rute in der hand - fuer mich sehr gewoehnungsbeduerftig da es zugeht wie auf dem jahrmarkt.
dazu kommen dann noch die guides mit ihren booten die im fluss umherziehen und versuchen ihre kunden, die rund 150$ pro tag bezahlen, an den fisch zu bringen.
die angelmethode ist eigentlich recht simpel, zuerst beschreib ich schnell die am haeufigsten gesehene montage. man nehme 50er monofil als hauptschnur, ein 5 gramm schrotblei, einen wirbel und ein 1,5 meter langes 45er vorfach mit 3/0 haken. diesen umwickelt man dann einfach ein wenig mit neongelber wolle und das wars auch schon. angeln ist vom ufer aus praktisch nur mit wathose moeglich, spaetestens beim ersten king hab ich das sogar bemerkt. diesem bin ich naemlich in voller montur mit wanderstiefeln und jeans unter dem gelaechter der einheimschen rund 60 meter durch huefttiefes wasser gefolgt, bevor ich ihn dann aber doch landen konnte :m. richtig ausgeworfen wird nicht, man zieht einfach rund 3-4 meter schnur von der rolle und schlenzt die montage stromaufwaerts. die rutenspitze wird immer schoen mitgefuehrt waehrend das ganze mit der stroemung nur wenige meter vor einem vorbeitreibt. anschliessend geht das spiel wieder von vorne los, so ungefaehr alle 10 sekunden ist man also am "werfen". man kann diese art der angelei sowohl mit der fliegenrute, als auch mit normalem geraet betreiben, soweit ich beoabchten konnte haelt sich die verteilung in etwa im gleichgewicht. mit der zeit kann das ganz ehrlich fuer die nerven anstrengend werden, da man praktisch konstant irgendwo fisch sieht, als anfaenger aber nur relativ wenig kontakt hat - zumindest wars bei mir so. grundsaetzlich besteht ja das problem, dass die lachse eigentlich nichts fressen, das heisst die beissen wenn ueberhaupt nur aus reflex. bei jeder noch so kleinen bewegung wird also sofort hart angeschlagen, was zu dem problem fuehrt das wirklich sehr viele fische nur gehakt werden#c. mein erster lachs am kasilof war zum beispiel in der schwanzwurzel gehakt. ich muss jetzt aber noch allgemein anmerken, dass wir uns zu der zeit als wir gefischt haben zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten run befanden, ergo war sowieso weniger fisch unterwegs. gefangen wurde jedoch immer und ueberall, es gab tage da hat der angler neben mir 10 fische in 2 stunden gehabt und ich nicht einen ;+. ich denke man braucht schon etwas zeit um das richtige feeling zu bekommen. den guides auf dem fluss erging es soweit ich beobachten konnte fangtechnisch meistens nicht besser wie den anglern am ufer, sie hatten jedoch den vorteil ein weit groesseres und auch ruhigere gebiete befischen zu koennen.
fuer die angelei vom ufer auf king, coho und sockey eignen sich kasilof und russian river ganz gut, der kenai ist meines erachtens nur vom boot zu beangeln und auch erste adresse fuer gute kings. 
war eine super geile zeit, ich will baldmoeglichst wieder hin, alaska und kanada hab ich sowieso in mein herz geschlossen:l, auch wenn es mit den lachsen noch nicht 100prozentig geklappt hat.
mal schauen, vielleicht versuch ich es 2008 mal im okanagan valley, british columbia, wenn da die sockeyes rennen|wavey:.

ich rate dir jetzt auf jeden fall zu einem guten guide, hoffentlich hat hier im board einer nen guten tipp parat .
an deiner stelle wuerde ich auch im meer auf lachse und andere angeln gehen, dort beissen sie wenigstens aus hunger und nicht weil sie erschrecken |rolleyes.
natuerlich ist das ganze aber auch so wie ich es gemacht habe, auf eigene faust eine tolle sache, man muss halt mehr zeit investieren - sofern man sie hat .
eine richtig ruhige lodge in schoener abgeschiedenheit wuerde mich auch interessieren - ist mir bisher leider nicht bekannt.
geh aber eher noch davon aus, dass es sowas nicht wirklich gibt, zum run ist da nunmal die hoelle los:k. falls, so bin ich mir sicher bietet besagte nur wenig hotelmaessige unterkunft und/oder ist viel zu teuer:m.

ich hab jetzt einfach mal meine erfahrungen mit deinem zielgebiet hier geschildert, viel helfen wirds wohl nicht aber ich wollts mal loswerden #h.

wobbel

edit: ach ja genau, alle 5 pazifiklachse zur selben zeit im fluss gibts eigentlich nicht...ausnahmen gibs aber auch hier bestimmt hin und wieder.
im meer bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher, meine mich erinnern zu koennen, dass unser guide von telegraph cove meinte, dass zur saison da vor der kueste alle moeglich sind. kann mich aber auch taeuschen, hab einfach schon sehr viel vergessen


----------



## peterws (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

@thomas
Dankeschön für den Link. Werde ich in den nächsten Tagen einmal genauer studieren.

@wobbel
Dankeschön für den superausführlichen Bericht, viele interessante Informationen drin. Du scheinst ja wirklich viel Zeit dort verbracht zu haben, bei mir werden es wohl eher 1 oder 2 Wochen.

Ich werde mal weiterplanen und hoffe, dass hier noch ein paar Tips kommen. Wichtig wäre für mich auch zu wissen, ob die Lodges wirklich das halten können was sie versprechen.


----------



## MarkusZ (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Hallo !

Also im Skeenagebiet in der Gegend um Terrace, B.C., ist es im August schon möglich alle Oncorhyncus in einigermaßen adequatem Zustand zu fangen. Muss man halt etwas mobil und flexibel sein. Wenn man nicht wie ich auf die Fliege fixiert ist und bei der Wahl der Angelmethoden nicht zimperlich ist, stehen die Chancen nicht mal so schlecht. Hat aber auch mit der Fliege schon geklappt, allerdings wären da 2 Wochen schon etwas kurz.

Im Frasergebiet sollte das auch möglich sein, hier wäre dann Boardie Dolphin der kompetente Ansprechpartner.

Zu Alaska solltest du dich an Boardmember Sockeye wenden.

Wenn du noch keine Erfahrung, dafür aber Geld hast, ist ne Lodge sicher ne vernünftige Entscheidung. 

Mach dich aber schlau, in welchen Gewässern gefischt werden kann, welche Methoden praktiziert werden, wie groß die Gruppenpro Guide sind (bis 4 wäre ideal), welche Ausweichpläne für Hoch-/Niedrigwasser existieren, ob du ein Fahrzeug für eigene Ausflüge kriegst etc. etc. .

Mit Grundblei auf ne Kiesbank können dich alle setzten, zum Grand Slam führen dich nur die wirklich Guten.

tight lines

Markus


----------



## Sockeye (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Hallo peterws,

hier im Board habe ich ein paar meiner Alaska Trips vorgestellt.

Alaska Reise Herbst 2007:
Helis wir kommen

Alaska Reise Sommer 2004:
Zwischenbericht Alaska

Alaska Reise Sommer 2002:
Auf Lachse in Alaska

Auf meiner Hompage (welche ich hier nicht verlinken darf) findest Du noch viele weitere Informationen. (Gib einfach mal bei Google die Begriffe "Lachs Alaska" oder "Heilbutt Alaska" oder "angeln Alaska" ein und klicke auf das erste Suchergebnis und Du bist da. :g)

Falls Du mir ungefähr sagst, was Du bereit auszugeben bist (gerne per PN) kann ich Dir ein paar Empfehlungen geben.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## peterws (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Danke für die weiteren Tips!

@Sockeye
Danke für die Links, habe ich aber natürlich alle schon gelesen, ausser den ersten, hatte den Titel nicht mit Kanada/Alaska verbunden. Habe ich aber auch grade nachgeholt. Echt tolle Berichte und Bilder.


----------



## Karstein (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

@ Peter: kann wobbel bestätigen - da sich die Aufstiege der einzelnen Pazifik-Lachsarten nicht an einen Fahrplan halten, kannst auf Vancouver Island im Somass System oder am Campbell im August bis Anfang September alle 5 Arten antreffen mit ein wenig Glück. Als wir im September 2004 vor Ort waren, gab es zumindest 4 der 5 zu fangen - sockeyes waren überhaupt nicht in den Flüssen zu finden, weshalb auch große Schlagzeilen in der örtlichen Tagespresse zum Ausbleiben des Sockeyes zu lesen waren. Grundtenor war, dass der Rotlachs einem zu großen kommerziellen Befischungsdruck ausgesetzt ist.

Kann Dir auf alle Fälle eine Vancouver Island Tour empfehlen, am besten wie wir damals per Wohnmobil. Die Campgrounds liegen direkt an den top Gewässern.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Roosterfish (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Hallo Karstein,

auch wenn Dein Artikel schon etwas älter ist: Was kann man auf Vancouver Island neben den Lachsen und den Meeresfischen noch fangen (diesbezüglich hat mich Jean schon gut beraten)? Wie sieht es z. B. mit Dolly Varden aus?

Gruß
Roosterfish


----------



## Jean (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Karstens letzter Beitrag war am 28.01.2008. Denk der hat sich jetzt voll und ganz dem Eisele verpflichtet. Vieleicht weiss ja jemand etwas ueber seinen Verbleib. Schau mal hier http://www.hart-am-fisch.de/content/view/187/62/lang,deu_DEU/ da ist auch ne E-Mail Adresse von ihm hinterlegt.


----------



## Fischfinder (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Hallo Peter,

die Lodges in Alaska sind eine sehr preisintensive Sache. Generell kann man jedoch sagen, je weiter weg von Anchorage desto einsamer.
Aller 5 Lachsarten in Alaska zu fangen ist fast nicht mögllich.

Gruß Markus


----------



## koifisch (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Guten Tag zusammen

Habe ne Frage zu dem Thema Lodge in Alaska.

kann mir jemand eine gute Lodge in Kanada empfehlen, auf der man auch Wildtiere beobachten kann. Denke da vor allem an Bären und Elche.
Die Lodge sollte so abgeschieden wie möglich sein und natürlich sollte das Angeln auch vielversprechend sein.
Freue mich über jeden Tip.


----------



## Sockeye (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Alaska oder Kanada?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Sorry.....ich glaubte zu Lesen Kanada

Wie sagt man: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Sorry war mein Fehler.......und das mit Lesen .......auch.|kopfkrat

Ja was denn nun Alaska oder Kanada


----------



## Roosterfish (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*



Roosterfish schrieb:


> Hallo Karstein,
> 
> auch wenn Dein Artikel schon etwas älter ist: Was kann man auf Vancouver Island neben den Lachsen und den Meeresfischen noch fangen (diesbezüglich hat mich Jean schon gut beraten)? Wie sieht es z. B. mit Dolly Varden aus?
> 
> ...


 
Kann jemand meine Fragen beantworten?


----------



## Roosterfish (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Ich möchte mir ein paar Lachsfliegen für Kanada zulegen. Ich lese in Euren Beiträgen, dass in der Regel Hakengrößen von 1 oder 1/0 verwendet werden (barbless). Könnt Ihr das bestätigen? Die erscheinen mir recht groß?


----------



## koifisch (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Sorry

Mein Fehler

Suche gute Lodge in Alaska...


----------



## Jean (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

@ Koifisch
Denke mit dieser Frage solltest Du Dich an den Sockeye wenden, der ist der Spezi da oben. Gibt aber auch noch einige andere hier im Board mit Alaska Erfahrung. 

@ Roosterfish
Hakengroesse 1-1/0 ist in Ordnung. Hab leider nie mit Fliege gefischt, nur mit Jigs von Bentrod http://bentrods.xplorex.com/page261.htm und die haben gaengigerweise 1/0 als Hakengroesse. Ich selber hab immer 2er fuers Floatfishing auf Hunds-und Silberlachs verwendet. Besonders die DNE fand ich gut http://www.dnefishingtackle.com/barbless.htm da sie anstatt eines Wiederhaken eine Verdickung besitzen und dazu dickdrahtig sind + qualitativ sehr gut. Fuers BB auf Koenigslachs nie unter 3/0, beim fischen mit Spin'o'glow bis 5/0. Die kleineren Haken biegen sich beim Wasserdruck des Fraser sonst einfach auf oder schlitzen aus. Weiss aber nicht wie das da am Campbell aussieht.


----------



## Roosterfish (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Hi Jean,

Super ! Vielen Dank für die links. 

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Sockeye (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*



koifisch schrieb:


> Suche gute Lodge in Alaska...



Naja, das mit den wilden Tieren von der Lodge aus wird schwierig, da auch Lodges in der Wildnis von diesen gemieden werden.

Daher bieten die die meisten Betreiber sog. Wildlife-Tours an. Diese, meistens mit dem Wasserflugzeug oder Boot organisierten Ausflüge ermöglichen einem einen Bär, Wal, Dullsheep, Karibu oder Elch zu sehen.

Alleine Seeadler, Fischotter und Biber bekommst du eh an den Lachsflüssen zu sehen.

Im Prinzip hast du drei Möglichkeiten:

1. Abgeschiedene Lodge (nicht mit dem Auto erreichbar)
Vorteil: absolute Abgeschiedenheit
Nachteil: alle Ausflüge sind teuer da mit dem Flugzeug

2. Normale Lodge (mit dem Auto erreichbar)
Vorteil: günstige Ausflüge, auch selber mal mit dem Auto die Region erkunden
Nachteil: kein 100%iges Wildnis-Gefühl

3. Hardcore. Selbstversorger Ranger-Hütte in der Wildnis
Vorteil: Sehr günstig, 100% wildnis, keine anderen Gäste
Nachteil: nicht gerade bequem (fliessend Wasser aus dem Bach), viel Ausrüstung erforderlich.

Sag mir einfach, welche Alternative dir am ehesten zusagt, dann kann ich dir weiterhelfen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Ich will garnicht in Sockeyes Beratung eingreifen. Er macht das schon. Vielleicht ein paar Hinweise:
Deutsche neigen dazu Klischees zu sehen und leben zu wollen. Eine Fly-Out Lodge muß einfach teuer sein, da jedes Lebensmittel, Treibstoff, Ersatzteil, Gast usw. eingeflogen werden muß. Das ist selbst bei nordamerikanischen Flugkosten teuer.
Die Hütte irgendwo am See sieht ja wunderbar aus auf den Bildern. Ich habe aber schon mehrfach erlebt, was Moskitos anrichten können. Die meisten von uns sind einfach nicht mehr dafür geeignet, sich in die Natur zu setzen und die Stiche einfach zu ignorieren. Diese Plage ist auch nicht mit unseren Breiten vergleichbar. Sie können einem den Atem nehmen.
Wenn man Lachse fangen will, muß man sich nach den Aufstiegen der Fische richten. Lodges liegen deswegen oft auf den ersten Flußkilometern vom Meer aus gesehen. Dort müssen dann alle Fische vorbei und sie sind relativ frisch.

Ich würde mir eine gute und erschwingliche Lodge suchen und ggfls. in den einen oder anderen Flyout zur Tierbeobachtung investieren. Ich glaube aber, du wirst auch so genügend zu sehen bekommen und die Zeit vergeht dann viel zu schnell.


----------



## koifisch (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Hoi Sockeye

Vielen Dank für deine genauen Ausführungen

Am liebsten hätte ich Variante 1

mein "Problem" ist, meine Frau die nicht Angeln möchte ausreichend zu beschäftigen.
(und dies für mind. 10Tage)
Kannst du mir eine Lodge empfehlen die beide Interessen   (Angeln auf gutem Niveau und Abwechslung für nichtangelnde Person)einigermassen erfüllen kann?


----------



## koifisch (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Hallo Dolfin

Vielen Dank für deine Ausführung
Finde deine Gedanken super...
kannst du mir eine gute und erschwingliche Lodge empfehlen?
Da ich nicht unbedingt "den" Riesenlachs fangen "muss" bin
ich auch bereit eine Lodge zu wählen die nicht an "dem" Superlachsfluss liegt.


----------



## Sockeye (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Naja,

wie auch Dolfin schon geschrieben hat, bei einer fly-in Lodge ist einfach mit höheren Kosten zu rechnen.

Um deine Frau bei Laune zu halten müsste sie jedes Mal ausgeflogen werden um etwas ausser Wasser und Busch zu sehen. Da bist du je nach Abgeschiedenheit pro Nase und Trip so 400-500US$ los.

In dem Bereich kontaktiere doch mal Alaska Wolf Weblink, von seinem Fishermans Dream Hausboot habe ich bisher nur Gutes gehört. Das ist hald 100% Angeln pur. Seine Lodge in Kingsalmon soll auch ganz gut sein.

Des weiteren gibt es eine klasse Lodge am Skilak Lake, fly-in, all inclusive, ab 15.000/Woche/Nase. Da kann ich dir gerne die Tel-Nummer besorgen. Die sind normalerweise nur über Agenturen zu buchen. Das Angeln am See ist eher mittleprächtig und jede Aktion (Angeln/Ausflug) beginnt mit einer Bootsfahrt / Flug.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge etwas mehr Freiheit und Infrastruktur. Daher gehe ich diesen Juni wieder in die Soldotna B&B Lodge (Weblink) für zwei Wochen. Die Lodge ist bezahlbar, liegt direkt an einem der besten Lachsflüsse Alaskas, dem Kenai und liegt im Zentrum der Kenai Halbinsel. Von dort kann man sternförmig die Gegend erkunden und alle möglichen Ausflüge machen. Daher sind auch nicht alle Gäste Angler. Da kann man direkt am Lodge eigenen Ufer angeln und die Frau liegt im Liegestuhl und liesst ihr Buch...|supergri

Dort gibt es aber nur Übernachtung und Frühstück. Ansonsten ist Selbstverpflegung / Essen gehen angesagt. Ist aber kein Problem da die Lodge an das Städtchen Soldotna angrenzt, mit Supermärkten, Restaurants und Angelgeschäften...

Wann solls denn losgehen?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Jean (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Deine Soldotna Lodge ist ja ein echtes Schnaeppchen gegenueber der Fraserregion. Selbst wenn ich die teuerste Kombi aus Uebernachtung + Ganztagestrip nehm kostet es nur etwas mehr als die Haelfte pro Tag gegenueber Kanada. |kopfkrat Vieleicht sollte ich meine Plaene fuer dieses Jahr nochmal ueberdenken...:g


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*

Servus koifisch,

ich habe letzten August und September in Alaska meine Angeltour mit einem Wohnmobil gemacht.
Das hat große Vorteile: Ich habe mich erkundigt, wo gerade ein Run ist und bin dann dort direkt auf den Campground gefahren ... so habe ich dann auch sehr viele Flüsse beangelt und auch Natur pur genießen können.
Vll. wäre das eine Alternative zu Lodgen.#h


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (4. April 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Lodges - Lachsfischen - Alaska / Kanada*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Servus koifisch,
> 
> ich habe letzten August und September in Alaska meine Angeltour mit einem Wohnmobil gemacht.
> Das hat große Vorteile: Ich habe mich erkundigt, wo gerade ein Run ist und bin dann dort direkt auf den Campground gefahren ... so habe ich dann auch sehr viele Flüsse beangelt und auch Natur pur genießen können.
> Vll. wäre das eine Alternative zu Lodgen.#h


 
Hi Toni, ich plane eine Wohnmobiltour Juni/Juli 2011. Wo hast du dich denn immer erkundigt?


----------

